

Fundamental Computer Science: Language and Mathematics are the Same Thing - samatman
http://gaussianmeaning.wordpress.com/2012/07/04/declaration-of-dependent-interdependence/

======
samatman
Hi, I wrote this.

I am also working on a new computer architecture.

It is called the Arc arc architecture.

Or, the ..Arc.arc.architecture.. , to give it a more proper opcode in the
ASCII dialect.

~~~
usea
How much of this in tongue-in-cheek? Or is it like, a sequel to Time Cube?

~~~
samatman
I am, in fact, perfectly serious.

Turns out, reality is weirder than most stickpeople suspected.

Here's the other thing: if I'm not being serious, how could you tell? I am
known for my excellent sense of humor.

------
samatman
Look, this is hacker joke day as far as I'm concerned.

Please, upvote, and I will continue to be amusing.

Here all day, folks. Timecube is rotating as we speak.

~~~
samatman
You may refer to me as Fake, Fake Steve Jobs, if you wish.

I am, you will discover, exceedingly flexible where English nomenclature is
concerned.

------
samatman
Since I'm in charge of the planet now, I can make changes.

Suggestions?

------
samatman
Well, I tried. Sinking like a stone.

ttyl! ^_^_ _

